# Kostenloses CAD-Programm für privat ?



## Norbert (27 Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir eine Jalousiesteuerung gebaut. Jetzt möchte ich die 5 Seiten Schaltplan mit einem CAD-Programm sauber zeichnen.

Gibt es da irgendwas Kostenloses, was Ihr empfehlen könnt ???

Wie gesagt, Komfort spielt keine Rolle. Ist nur für privatus backtus.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## knabi (27 Februar 2006)

Sieh mal hier nach:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=5502

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Der Wolli (27 Februar 2006)

*Elektrocad Version 8.0*

http://www.aucos-elektrocad.de/de/index.php

Demo kann paar Seite so.


----------

